# Subs thump when changing inputs... Please help!!!



## 96_z71 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just installed an alpine deck in my car (had a sony xplod before). I have an alpine mono amp hooked up to a couple subs. With everything hooked up, whenever I switch inputs, the subs thump, and when driving, theres engine noise coming from the subs. Also, even with the car, and deck off, the amp would sometimes stay on. Never did this before with the xplod. I tried changing the RCAs, and relocated the deck ground, but no change. I don't know what else to try, or what else it could be. Any pointers? :4-dontkno

thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

96_z71 said:


> Just installed an alpine deck in my car (had a sony xplod before). I have an alpine mono amp hooked up to a couple subs. With everything hooked up, whenever I switch inputs, the subs thump, and when driving, theres engine noise coming from the subs. Also, even with the car, and deck off, the amp would sometimes stay on. Never did this before with the xplod. I tried changing the RCAs, and relocated the deck ground, but no change. I don't know what else to try, or what else it could be. Any pointers? :4-dontkno
> 
> thanks.


 Try moving your RCA'S away from the power cable, try an RCA filter. Does your gauge of wire match the watts yer pushing? The power and ground I mean, is the ground short and tight? Sounds like the gains are turned way up too.......... If the AMP stays on its the turn on hooked to the wrong source like constant not ignition


----------

